# Intel HD and Sims 3 Question



## SA Spurs1

I need my brothers in the gaming forum to help me out. My daughter wants a laptop. I have found some that I would like to buy for her, but most have an Intel HD graphics card. What I want to know is will this play Sims 3. Can any of you gamers tell me if you have used this graphics card with this game. How did it play. Is it compatible. What mfr laptop, processor and graphics card do you have? thanks.


----------



## hasseli

I'm not so experienced with laptops (or computers anyway) but... in my opinion, Nvidia or ATI Radeon graphics card are more advanced on gaming. And for Sims, I guess there should be like 4gb ram?


----------



## McNinja

The Sims 3 works on Intel Integrated Chipset, GMA 3-Series or above cards.

See here
http://www.thesims3.com/game/systemreq

The game will probably have to have the screen resolution lowered and put on low settings but it'll play on intel cards.


----------



## Floop

Make sure the laptop has a pretty nice processor too. It's not just the graphics which run the game.

The new core i3's and i5's are pretty nice.


----------



## bwolfje

From my expierince i had with intel, most say it`ll play it but sometimes it just wont lol

the whole reason i kicked my lappy to the attic.

Id go for a ati or nvidia chipset.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Surprised nobody has mentioned this but there is a good site where you can check if your Laptop will run a certain game.

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/

If you find The Sims 3 on the dropdown and click the "Can You Run It?" button then it should check for you and then give you feedback.

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------



## McNinja

The can you run it site is pretty flawed in my opinion as it just kind of goes by the series of a video and not the actual hardware within it. Just look up the hardware requirements on the game and compare using dxdiag.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

My laptop plays it easily on max, It has a 260m gtx, and is a asus g51vx


----------



## McNinja

A 9500GT can play it on max I think too at 1920 x 1080 resolution, this game is by no means a stress on any gaming PC.


----------

